

Malwarebytes: With Anti-Exploit, we'll stop the worst attacks on PCs - CWuestefeld
http://www.cnet.com/news/malwarebytes-finally-unveils-freeware-exploit-killer

======
CWuestefeld
_Worried about giving away the keys to kingdom, Bustamante wouldn 't go into
further detail on how Anti-Exploit works._

Big red flag for me here. If their success is dependent on obfuscation, then
it will surely be short-lived.

~~~
greenyoda
It also means that their entire marketing message is "we're better, but we
can't tell you why, so just trust us" \- which doesn't sound very convincing.

